
Git 101 tutorial using Docker - zwischenzug
https://github.com/ianmiell/git-101-tutorial
======
zwischenzug
Reddit discussion:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/4h8m9w/git_101_interac...](https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/4h8m9w/git_101_interactive_tutorial_using_docker/)

